# The Philadelphia International Music Festival



## tbonner

Each year, students from throughout the United States and abroad attend the *Philadelphia International Music Festival*, open to musicians of all ages and skill levels, from 8 - 18 years of age.

The program - conducted on the exquisite grounds of Bryn Mawr College in Bryn Mawr, Pennsylvania - offers students a unique opportunity to spend 14 days immersed in classical music education and performance. Featuring members of the world-renowned Philadelphia Orchestra, the festival includes daily orchestra rehearsals (for those who elect the Symphony Program), private lessons (up to five per week,) daily music education courses such as: music history, ear-training, sight reading, or choir, optional daily chamber music rehearsals, solo performance opportunities, daily private practice time, faculty recitals and master classes featuring principal players and other members of The Philadelphia Orchestra, weekly concerto competitions, an off-campus trip to a Philadelphia Orchestra performance at the Mann Music Center or Kimmel Center in Philadelphia, and much more.

The festival is divided into three programs:

*The Children's Program* (for students 8 - 10 years of age with exceptions made for intermediate and advanced students between those ages)

*The Senior Program* (for students 11 - 18 years of age)

*The College and Young Professionals Program.*

The Senior Program consists of four divisions: the Symphony Division (which is the Signature Program here at PIMF), the Solo Performance Preparation Program (by audition only), the College Auditions Preparation Program (for high school Sophomores, Juniors, and Seniors), and the Piano Program.

PIMF also conducts Senior Programs in Miami, Florida, and Groznjan, Croatia.

http://www.pimf.org/
http://www.stringscamp.com/

For more information about any PIMF program follow the links above or phone our East Coast office at: 856-875-6816. Office Hours are 10:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.


----------

